# CPT coding Revision ACDF



## katic23 (Apr 11, 2011)

We are preparing to operate on a new patient who had a C5-6 ACDF over three years ago by another surgeon. We are removing the plate, and doing a revision C5-6 ACDF w/ replacement of anterior hardware, peek and R ICBG. I am unsure what code to use for the revision fusion since one was already done at this level?? Do I simply use the regular 22551 and a 22830 for exploration of fusion or should the doctor document the extra work involved and append a modifier -22 to the 22551? Any advice or guidance would be much appreciated!


----------



## JTELE (Apr 11, 2011)

*CPT coding revision ACDF*

without a code for revision ACDF, i would agree with your selection of 22551, 22830-51. But what if there is no full discectomy in that procedure, will 22554, 22830-51 be ok?
Also you mentioned about a plate and hardware to be removed and replaced. I supposed the previous procedure was with fixation?


----------

